# fiat lock woes



## 100369 (Aug 5, 2006)

Can anyone help with my problem? 
Both cab locks on my 2003 fiat Benimar will not lock or unlock - they are not frozen- could I be the victim of a failed amateur break-in attempt with a screwdriver or similar(I have secondary cab security locks fitted, and van seems secure) or have they both suffered from seizing-up through no use for a month? I have tried squirting spray grease into lock but have had no joy, any ideas, please? 
shinetop


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Will it open & close with the remote or is it when you use the keyhole it doesn`t work? will it lock from the inside?
Ian.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SHINETOP said:


> Can anyone help with my problem?
> Both cab locks on my 2003 fiat Benimar will not lock or unlock - they are not frozen- could I be the victim of a failed amateur break-in attempt with a screwdriver or similar(I have secondary cab security locks fitted, and van seems secure) or have they both suffered from seizing-up through no use for a month? I have tried squirting spray grease into lock but have had no joy, any ideas, please?
> shinetop


Try WD40 as it will penetrate, can you get in through the habitation door and open them from the inside and then give them a good 'working'

Just an idea.

Regards


----------



## 100369 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks guys for your advice but I still cannot open both cab doors with the key(or lock them, from outside). I can of course open and lock from inside by pressing/lifting button and solenoid seems to activate. It is not a remote key, and I have lubed it well but I fear I will break the key if I use any more force. Any more ideas?
shinetop


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

It sounds as though the problem is the key rather than the locks,
is it bent or damaged in any way? have you any other keys and do they work OK. Has the ignition switch been replaced but the door locks original?Go steady with the WD40 a ford man told me door locks needed a special grease. Both locks not unlocking with the key but ok with the remote sounds to much of a coincidence to me.
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

This will happen if someone trys to force the locks. It happened to mine - I know because I fished the end of a pair of scissors out of one of them. You may see some distortion of the keyhole or around the door lock if you look carefully.

My solution was to just use the caravan door (but we did that anyway).

Chris


----------



## 100369 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Ducato lock problem Fiat Benimar 2003*

Can anyone help please? My non remote key will only insert 3/4 into lock on both doors- cannot lock/unlock from outside. The button can be moved up and down from inside. I can hear the central lock mechanism work when i do this- tried allsorts/phoned dealers(unhelpfull unless I pay to have it strped for inspection andam alarmed by estimates of £300-£500 for the work).
has anyone any suggestions of likely solution?
tried lubrication
shinetop


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: DUCATO LOCK PROBLEM FIAT BENIMAR 2003*



SHINETOP said:


> Can anyone help please? My non remote key will only insert 3/4 into lock on both doors- cannot lock/unlock from outside. The button can be moved up and down from inside. I can hear the central lock mechanism work when i do this- tried allsorts/phoned dealers(unhelpfull unless I pay to have it strped for inspection andam alarmed by estimates of £300-£500 for the work).
> has anyone any suggestions of likely solution?
> tried lubrication
> shinetop


Sounds rather expensive to me, does the remote work? It is a Fiat chassis problem, have you asked a Fiat garage?

Whereabouts are you?

Regards


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Given the answer in your previous thread have you inspected the locks on the outside to see whether someone tried to force them ?

If that is ok you could try and remove the inner door covers yourself to make sure that nothing obvious is amiss in the door. Given that both went at the same time it is very probable that someone has tried to force them.

Derek


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Given that the problem applies to both locks, and to both keys, it would be a hell of a coincidence to suggest anything other than an attempted break-in.

You could (but I wouldn't) claim off insurance.

You could just use the habitation door to get in.

What I'd do, is pay for an alarm fitting - one that incorporates remote activation of the central locking. That gives you added security (they've tried once.........) and saves you ever needing to use the key in the door locks.

Cost will probably be around the same as the price of stripping the doors.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

If the key only goes threequaters of the way in it sounds like someone has stuffed something in the keyhole, and that this is your problem. 

Without seeing it is is difficult to know if you can dis-assemble it sufficiently to try to remove whatever is stopping the key from going all the way in. I suspect that the more you try to open it with the key, the more likely you are to twist whatever is in it, so it will prove more difficult to get out.

It may be worth ringing a local locksmith, asking if they have any techniques for sorting out this kind of problem. You never know your luck, they may have an idea or the tools to do it.

Insofar as greasing or oiling any lock, if it is a tumbler type then you shopuld lubricate with graphite not with oil based stuff as oil can prevent the samll springs within the tumbler working correctly.

Otherwise, best of luck


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone know what the graphite based lubricant is called or best place to source it?

Ed


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Some time ago there was a trick going the rounds, some people though it was fun to squirt Super Glue into locks. I had this problem on my shop front door and used a gas blowtorch to remove the glue. Not that I'm suggesting you apply a blowtorch to your door!! 8O


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Graphite Grease*

Barretta graphite grease in small tubes available from Gunsmiths

Ron


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Ron, I shall seek some out at my nearest gunshop.

I find the side locker locking mechanisms seem to get very dry 

Merry xmas

Ed


----------

